# patient refuses full work up



## mabauer1 (Nov 19, 2011)

patient came in with abdominal pain and vomiting with some blood in vomitus. He refused rectal exam and ngt lavage.  Final dx was acute abn. pain and acute GI bleed.  Do I need to code anything for the patient refusing the full work up?


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 20, 2011)

*Found it*

I found ICD-9 codes for a "refusal of treatment"; V64.2 or V62.6. Given what you have said, I'd use V64.2 since you don't know the reason for the refusal.


----------



## mabauer1 (Nov 20, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 22, 2011)

No big....


----------

